
Show HN: Flexy Minimal CSS Framework - vladocar
https://vladocar.github.io/flexy/
======
kinduff
I like that this solution is plain simple, small enough to be customized (like
the container and media queries) and is using flexbox.

I would suggest a different naming convention for the columns (dp## feels odd)
and the container.

Thanks for sharing.

